# Need help/opinions on o gauge 6.4% incline layout plan.



## Adam (Feb 13, 2015)

I am getting ready to buy everything I'll need for my 4 x 8 layout and want some input from some of you veteran layout guys on whether or not my layout plan is doable. I have attached the plan in jpeg format below. Take a look and tell me if I am crazy. I realize the incline is a bit steep for realism, however, I have limited space and I really want some type of grade for my train. Any suggestions and/or tips are greatly appreciated. Also, I am planning to use all foam for the layout. Woodland Scenic 4% risers for the incline. I am not sure if I can stack them to get the desired grade or just go custom with the foam board (trying to avoid the calculations involved).


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That is real similar to this layout, which also appears in several 1950 Lionel manuals:






It looks a little wider than the 4 feet you spoke of, but the incline portion doesn't look any longer than 8 feet.

I'll see if I can't find it in some old layout books to find the outside dimension.

Never mind I just watched it again and it says 5' x 8' in the title page! Bear in mind this is O-27.

Have at it!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a 4 x 8 layout with dual reversing loops on a single level (no incline).







:smokin:


----------



## Adam (Feb 13, 2015)

I have seen that plan, and it does give you a lot of track in a small space. However, my only problem which I should have mentioned already, is the big structure on the bottom left hand corner of the plan. It is a Mel's Drive In purchased and given to me by my Dad for the grandchild. So, I kind of have to incorporate it somehow. Unfortunately, it takes up precious space, so I am trying to accommodate it in a way that makes sense. I know. I am trying to have my cake and eat it too, lol. I am just trying not to ruin the cake!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

well, it's really not a problem. The first video clearly shows an O gauge train ascending along an 8 foot side. They do start the rise along the right 4 foot end.

For you to accomplish this you need to get rid of those large radius curves and use all O-27. Start the incline from the lower right corner. That gives you 12 feet total for the incline, so by the time your train reaches the upper right corner of your layout it should have risen 1/3 of the total incline.

Course you could just do a D-27 layout and you would have plenty of room for structures:


----------

